
Tissue Engineers Hack Life’s Code for 3-D Folded Shapes - adenadel
https://www.quantamagazine.org/tissue-engineers-hack-lifes-code-for-3-d-folded-shapes-20180125/
======
IntronExon
Very cool. I learned about the role of actin fibers within the cell, and which
ultimately respond to tension in the extracellular matrix, in controlling
growth and reproduction. If we could make self replicating artificial tissues,
we’ll probably need that kind of mechanism in place.

[https://www.cellsignal.com/contents/science-cst-pathways-
cyt...](https://www.cellsignal.com/contents/science-cst-pathways-
cytoskeletal/regulation-of-actin-dynamics-signaling-interactive-
pathway/pathways-actin)

